# working mens hostel in AD or Dubai



## madhu123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Any idea about any very good working men's hostel run by Chistrian missionary either in Abu dhabi or Dubai?

If you know can u pl send me link or list of those hostels?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think there is any such thing in the UAE.

I doubt there are missionaries in the UAE in the first place because this is a Muslim country. You could try contacting the churches directly.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

All it takes is Google http://www.ymcadubai.com/

And in case this what you actually mean here it js http://www.uaeyha.com/english/

Madhu, you need to learn how to use Google, it's your friend....


----------

